# Job offer in Italy for UK citizen



## samsimps2005 (4 mo ago)

Hey all, 

I am a British citizen and I have been offered a permanent employment contract in Italy. The employment is a professional position requiring degree education. 

I am wondering whether the "Decreto Flusso" applies in this instance? It may very well do and it might be ignorance, but does this apply to seasonal work only or also this type of employment? 

Thanks!

Sam


----------



## MrNiceGuy (12 mo ago)

samsimps2005 said:


> Hey all,
> 
> I am a British citizen and I have been offered a permanent employment contract in Italy. The employment is a professional position requiring degree education.
> 
> ...


The Decreto Flussi makes a distinction between seasonal work and other types of employment, so the kind of employment matters. But broadly speaking the Decreto Flussi applies to all workers from outside the EU, seasonal or otherwise.


----------

